# [gelöst]conky atk0110

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe vorher gentoo-sources-2.6.2* it87 in conky auslesen lassen. Jetzt gentoo-sources-2.6.3* wird ja empfohlen stattdessen atk0110 laden zu lassen. Allerdings habe ich hier das Problem 

```
/sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/temp1_input
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat .conkyrc | grep hwm

${color green} Intel CPU Temp: ${color #ce5abd} ${hwmon 0 temp 1}

${color green} ASUS MB1 Temp:  ${color #ce5abd} ${hwmon 0 temp 2}

${color green} ASUS MB2 Temp:  ${color #ce5abd} ${hwmon 0 temp 3}

${color green} Intel CPU:${color #ce5abd} ${hwmon 0 fan 1}

${color green} ASUS AUX: ${color #ce5abd} ${hwmon 0 fan 3}
```

Ich habe dazu schon geraume Zeit gesucht, aber keine Lösung gefunden. lm_sensors wollte ich nicht nutzten (hatte ich vorher auch nicht gestartet)

Bei mir liegen die Daten unter

```
/sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/
```

 nicht unter

```
/sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Dec 28, 2009 12:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andi_s

hallo,

ich kann dir zwar nicht sagen wieso bei dir die daten an der falschen stelle liegen, aber du kannst sie in conky auch anders auslesen und anzeigen lassen:

```

${color green} Intel CPU Temp: ${color #ce5abd} ${execi 10 cat /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/temp1_input}

```

das sollte eigentlich klappen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich vergessen auf gelöst zu setzten.

Danke MfG

```

${color 6168a6}${time %A, } ${time %e %B %G} ${color 6168a6}${time 

%H:%M:%S}                                                          

${color yellow}$nodename $sysname Kernel: $kernel Architektur: $machine 

${color green}Prozessor:${color yellow} Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz

${color green}Laufzeit:${color red} $uptime                                       

${color green} Takt 1:${color red} $freq MHz ${color green}Last:${color red} ${cpu cpu0} $loadavg                                                                         

${color green} Takt 2:${color red} $freq MHz ${color green}Last:${color red} ${cpu cpu1} $loadavg                                                                         

${color green}Prozessorauslastung Aktuell                                            

${color green} CPU1  ${color red}${cpubar cpu1 5,240} ${color 82051e}${cpu cpu1}     

${color green} CPU2  ${color red}${cpubar cpu2 5,240} ${color 82051e}${cpu cpu2}     

${color green}Prozessorauslastung Verlauf ${color yellow} Prozessor 1                

${color green} ${color white}${cpugraph cpu1 40,320 000000 00ff00}                   

${color green}Prozessorauslastung Verlauf ${color yellow} Prozessor 2                

${color green} ${color white}${cpugraph cpu2 40,320 000000 00ff00}                   

${color green}RAM  ${color red}$mem${color red}/$memmax${color red}/$memperc% ${color red}${membar 5,180}                                                                 

${color green} Arbeitsspeicherauslastung Verlauf                                     

${color white} ${memgraph 40,320 12af21 b6b6b6}                                      

${color green}Swap ${color red}$swap${color red}/$swapmax${color red}/$swapperc%  ${color red}   ${swapbar 5,160}                                                         

$color$stippled_hr                                                                   

${color green}Temperaturen:                                                          

${color yellow} ACPI Temp:  ${color red} ${acpitemp}                                 

${color yellow} CPU Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 sensors | grep CPU | grep Temperature: | cut -c 21-64}                                                                  

${color yellow} MB Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 sensors | grep MB | cut -c 21-64}   

${color yellow} NVidia GPU Temp:${color red} ${execi 30 nvidia-settings -q gpucoretemp |grep '):' | awk '{print $4}'} C                                                   

${color yellow} Festplatte Raid 3ware /dev/sda Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 /usr/sbin/smartctl  -d 3ware,0 -A /dev/twe0 | grep Temperature_Celsius | cut -c 88-90}°C     

${color yellow} Festplatte ST3500320AS /dev/sdb Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 /usr/sbin/hddtemp -q /dev/sdd | cut -c 26-31}                                               

${color yellow} Festplatte SAMSUNG HD401LJ /dev/sdc Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 /usr/sbin/hddtemp -q /dev/sdd | cut -c 26-31}                                           

${color yellow} Festplatte ST31000528AS /dev/sdd Temp: ${color red} ${execi 10 /usr/sbin/hddtemp -q /dev/sdd | cut -c 26-31}                                              

$color$stippled_hr                                                                   

${color green}Drehzahlen:                                                            

${color yellow} ACPI Fan: ${color red} ${acpifan}                                    

${color yellow} CPU Fan Speed: ${color red} ${execi 10 sensors | grep CPU_FAN | cut -c 20-28}                                                                             

${color yellow} CHA FAN2 Fan Speed: ${color red} ${execi 10 sensors | grep CHA_FAN2 | cut -c 20-28}                                                                       

$color$stippled_hr                                                                   

```

----------

